# Treatment for balanitis?



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm unfamiliar with this issue, and was wondering what the treatments are for it. Is circumcision the only satisfactory treatment? I ask because somebody asked me what my opinion is, as he has it....and has a scheduled circ next month. His urologist said that was his best option. NOW...this person found me on a circ forum on MySpace...so I don't know if he's serious, or some sort of wierdo. I'll err on the side of caution and give him an honest opinion.....but I would like to know more about treatments before I send him an answer.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Men who have been circed also have this so I dont see how circ would fix it. Infectious balantitis is fixed with abx. There are different kinds so treatment has to be geared toward the type he has.

Quote:

The inflammation can be due to infection, harsh soaps, or failure to properly rinse soap off while bathing. Several other diseases, including Reiter's syndrome and lichen sclerosis et atrophicus, can also produce balanitis.
Here is a really good link http://www.cirp.org/library/treatment/BXO/pasieczny1/

Says the best treatment for one type is the use of testostarone creams.

I would tell him to go with the testosterone theropy and steroid before having things cut on because he may still end up with the problem and then they will treat it with the steroids


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Balanitis is usually a result of poor hygiene-for example, neglecting to bathe for several days. A failure to properly wash (or rinse) the area between the head and foreskin can lead to the development of fungal or bacterial infections that cause the condition. In other cases, balanitis may occur due to an allergic reaction: Some men may be sensitive to chemicals found in harsh soaps, laundry detergents, or contraceptive creams. Men who contract a sexually transmitted disease (STD) such as trichimoniasis may also develop symptoms.

The symptoms of balanitis are limited to the foreskin and head of the penis (in circumcised men, only the head is affected). These include redness, inflammation, pain, discharge, sore or itchy skin, and difficulty retracting the foreskin.

The treatment of balanitis depends on the specific cause, which can vary from case to case. *Antibiotics* are used to treat bacterial infections, while topical antifungals such as clotrimazole can combat balanitis caused by Candida. If an allergic reaction is causing symptoms, the goal is to identify the chemical agent responsible. Ointments or creams may be used to ease skin irritation.

No matter what the cause, it is important to thoroughly clean the penis on a daily basis in order to alleviate symptoms. _Circumcision is an overly-aggressive way to treat this condition. It should only be considered as a last resort_ IF the condition keeps occurring (in spite of antibiotics and better hygiene), or IF the inflammation is interfering with urination.

Most cases go away quickly once the cause is identified and treated. Proper hygiene is the best way to avoid balanitis


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks ladies!! I did google and find some great info...and passed that on to him. I'm going to go ahead and forward this info as well.


----------

